# Question about when MRV comes out of beta



## GRich (Feb 8, 2006)

How will we be able to notify D when the time comes that we want to start paying for MRV? Will we have to make a phone call to them or will there be some sort of option on screen to opt in so they know to start billing us? Sorry if this has been asked before.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't ever want to tell them I _want_ to start paying 

I think we will have to call in and get it turned on. I think a menu option would be a headache since people don't know how to read that it will cost money.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Nobody knows for sure yet. I assume that you will be able to do it over the phone (if you get a CSR who knows what they are doing). It could also end up being available to add on the website, but I wouldn't be suprised if it's another thing they will not let you do if you have a grandfathered chanel package like I do (Choice Extra+HD DVR).


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

For most people, MRV will require a truck roll anyway, so I'm guessing they're going to want to handle it on the phone.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> For most people, MRV will require a truck roll anyway,


My concern will be that knowing how well CSR's are trained, that the script will say SWM/DECA is required and not be willing to flip it on without a truck roll even for those with stable hardwired networks.

Just because the current info says customer owned networks will be allowed, but not supported, doesn't mean this will trickle down to the CSR level.

Then there is the whole issue of not letting the techs touch my stuff.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about that.


----------



## cnmurray8 (Jun 19, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I wouldn't worry about that.


I hope so. Everything is working fine now.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Since we had to opt-in for the beta, I suspect when the meter starts, a message of some sort will pop up or MRV will stop working and we will have to opt back in and agree to the charge. They know who has opted in and is using it.

Just a guess on my part.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm not quite sure how it will work at this point, but there should be time for making the transition. There shouldn't be anything to worry about.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> I'm not quite sure how it will work at this point, but there should be time for making the transition. There shouldn't be anything to worry about.


http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?rootPostID=10687978 says the MRV Beta will end 5/20, so there's not a _lot_ of time for the transition.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dwcolvin said:


> http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?rootPostID=10687978 says the MRV Beta will end 5/20, so there's not a _lot_ of time for the transition.


Well if you'd rather worry about it, then you're welcome to do that as well.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Perhaps noted before that I cannot find, here is a major concern. Will I lose status of grandfathered free DVR service (not TiVo lifetime) by opting in with MRV at whatever monthly charge will be? 

I am concerned they will throw me into the current Premier package and have to pay the $7 DVR service fee by adding MRV. Any insight?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

codespy said:


> Perhaps noted before that I cannot find, here is a major concern. Will I lose status of grandfathered free DVR service (not TiVo lifetime) by opting in with MRV at whatever monthly charge will be?
> 
> I am concerned they will throw me into the current Premier package and have to pay the $7 DVR service fee by adding MRV. Any insight?


It shouldn't affect your DVR service status/fee. But I doubt any of us here know for sure.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

codespy said:


> Perhaps noted before that I cannot find, here is a major concern. Will I lose status of grandfathered free DVR service (not TiVo lifetime) by opting in with MRV at whatever monthly charge will be?
> 
> I am concerned they will throw me into the current Premier package and have to pay the $7 DVR service fee by adding MRV. Any insight?


Your grandfathered free DVR service should have be gone already...unless you are the type that squeaks constantly to try and keep it removed.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> Your grandfathered free DVR service should have be gone already...


Not gone here either. From my bill:



> 04/07 05/06 DIRECTV DVR Service $7.00/mo Incl Base Pkg 0.00


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> Your grandfathered free DVR service should have be gone already...unless you are the type that squeaks constantly to try and keep it removed.


My Premier package still has it grandfathered in.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Well if you'd rather worry about it, then you're welcome to do that as well.


_Worry_ is far too strong a word.

What concerns me about the MRV/DECA upgrade is:


CSRs and Techs won't be adequately trained, and certainly won't be experienced
They won't show up witn a SWiM-16, even though one is required (9 tuners) and I'll make sure it's in the notes as well (I'm sure it will be the first one they've seen)
They'll have some silly rule to install two SWS-8's, expecting coax home runs when I have it split off where it needs to be
They'll have some silly rule that there has to be unused coax connections at the head end, when I want the ability to split things downstream
They'll think the DECA interface to the Ethernet network needs to be on a home run
They'll want to replace interior coax/coax fittings, etc.
They'll want to wire things I don't want them to touch
They'll say the PIs for the DECA BB and SWiM-16 can't be plugged into UPSs
Think they need to download the latest NR firmware, which could lose recordings on my CE boxes
etc.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> Your grandfathered free DVR service should have be gone already...unless you are the type that squeaks constantly to try and keep it removed.


Mine is still good too. Never had to call about it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

dwcolvin said:


> _Worry_ is far too strong a word.
> 
> What concerns me about the MRV/DECA upgrade is:
> 
> ...


Obviously your install is more complex than 99.9999% of the other ones. I personally don't seem them downloading software or changing fittings unless they find a problem. I would simply say, send them away if they don't have what you want, or pre-buy the hardware you want and install it yourself after they leave. It seems to me you're pretty versed in this stuff.

There have been times in my life when I've had to clean up after techs; it's the price you pay for being so knowledgeable. So long as you don't lose recordings (and I see this as very unlikely) you'll be fine.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

CCarncross said:


> Your grandfathered free DVR service should have be gone already...unless you are the type that squeaks constantly to try and keep it removed.


Incorrect.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

dwcolvin said:


> _Worry_ is far too strong a word.
> 
> What concerns me about the MRV/DECA upgrade is:
> 
> ...


I've found when it comes to techs that if you tell them what you want and do not want and why they work with you. I've also seen several posts on here over the years saying the same.

Just explain to them what you want and why.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

dwcolvin said:


> _Worry_ is far too strong a word.
> 
> What concerns me about the MRV/DECA upgrade is:
> 
> ...


I had most of these worries, but my installer was great. Aside from attaching DECAs and replacing the splitters inside, all of the work was done outside at the dish and below where now two wires instead of one go under the house. He wanted to put Band Stop Filters on the SWiM-16 outputs, but I assured him that they weren't needed.

I think the installers do expect to use an 8-way splitter or two and have home runs to each receiver, because he asked a couple of times what the three coax lines going under the house were for. I told him that one went to each room. I guess with the six boxes I had, he was expecting more runs. I suggested putting the LR and MBR lines together (5 tuners) with a 2 way splitter off on SWiM output 2, and the other BR (5 tuners) on the power passing port of the second 2 way splitter (second port terminated) coming off of SWiM output 1.

The downloading of the NR is a delicate situation. If you aren't getting any new or replacement boxes, it really shouldn't be necessary to download the NR. Of course I would hate to lose all of my recordings because an installer did a reset everything. Perhaps you should hide all of your remotes.

By the way, my PI is on the other side of one 2-way splitter, and my broadband DECA is coming off the output of the PI after it feeds a 4-way splitter. Additionally, both of the PIs are plugged into the same UPS.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I would simply say, send them away if they don't have what you want, or pre-buy the hardware you want and install it yourself after they leave. It seems to me you're pretty versed in this stuff.


Already have installed the hardware (replaced SWS-4 with 3 SWS-2s, so SWiM-16 is plug and play, SWS-2 at router for DECA) 










All they really _need_ to do is install the SWiM-16, replace the LNB and run another pair of wires from the dish to the SWiM-16, give me the 29V PI, and give me the DECAs and I'd be a _happy camper_.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dwcolvin said:


> Already have installed the hardware (replaced SWS-4 with 3 SWS-2s, so SWiM-16 is plug and play, SWS-2 at router for DECA)
> 
> All they really _need_ to do is install the SWiM-16, replace the LNB and run another pair of wires from the dish to the SWiM-16, give me the 29V PI, and give me the DECAs and I'd be a _happy camper_.


I don't see the green stickers on those splitters, so for DECA they'd need to be changed.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> I don't see the green stickers on those splitters, so for DECA they'd need to be changed.


Why would DECA need special splitters? The splitters pass 2-2150 MHz, which includes the 500-600 MHz DECA band, and the SWiM-16 doesn't need the notch filter.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dwcolvin said:


> Why would DECA need special splitters? The splitters pass 2-2150 MHz, which includes the 500-600 MHz DECA band, and the SWiM-16 doesn't need the notch filter. Also, they're exactly the same splitters used in the DECA first look.


I'm using splitters not even approved for both SWiM & DECA, without issues, "but" an installer isn't going to use anything that isn't on his approved list.
"Green Stickers" are required for all SWiM/DECA installs.
Your answer may be simply these stickered components have known performance for DECA.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

dwcolvin said:


> Why would DECA need special splitters? The splitters pass 2-2150 MHz, which includes the 500-600 MHz DECA band, and the SWiM-16 doesn't need the notch filter. Also, they're exactly the same splitters used in the DECA first look.


What VOS said, but your SPLIT2-Z splitters have the SWiM logo on them, and the installer may go with them. You could always offer to try it first, then switch them if you see a problem. I think the only difference between your 2-way splitters and the MSPLIT2R0-03 is the green label.


----------



## jgarveyATL (Jun 1, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> I've found when it comes to techs that if you tell them what you want and do not want and why they work with you. I've also seen several posts on here over the years saying the same.
> 
> Just explain to them what you want and why.


I am waiting on the new HR24 receivers due out with MRV on 5/13. I don't have DTV service today so this will be a brand new install. What is the laundry list of what I need to ask the tech about when he comes to do the install?

I have 4 cat5e and 4 coax run to the 2 major TV locations, 2 cat5 and 2 coax run to all others. All cables terminate in a central closet in the basement and there is already an existing run for dishnetwork to the attic (plus several extra coax I left in place for future expansion).

Thanks for the advice
james-


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> I'm using splitters not even approved for both SWiM & DECA, without issues, "but" an installer isn't going to use anything that isn't on his approved list.
> "Green Stickers" are required for all SWiM/DECA installs.
> Your answer may be simply these stickered components have known performance for DECA.


That's _exactly_ the kind of thinking that concerns me.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dwcolvin said:


> That's _exactly_ the kind of thinking that concerns me.


If you installed something and then later the QC [nit wit] came along and dinged your pay for not having used to right parts, you might understand.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> If you installed something and then later the QC [nit wit] came along and dinged your pay for not having used to right parts, you might understand.


Oh, I understand. But, as Stuart Sweet suggests, the minute the Tech leaves I could change things. And, if the installation is not publicly visible (i.e., outside), I don't know of anything in my DirecTV contract allowing an 'inspection' inside. And a QC isn't going to get any closer to my network or entertainment centers than the Tech would.

Of course, I don't really care if they replace the splitters with identical ones. 

Or, I could buy a box of green stickers at Office Depot... :lol:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dwcolvin said:


> Oh, I understand.


I don't follow "their rules", with my own work [it must meet my rules], but I also don't want the installer to get dinged, since he's just trying to do his job.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jgarveyATL said:


> I am waiting on the new HR24 receivers due out with MRV on 5/13. I don't have DTV service today so this will be a brand new install. What is the laundry list of what I need to ask the tech about when he comes to do the install?
> 
> I have 4 cat5e and 4 coax run to the 2 major TV locations, 2 cat5 and 2 coax run to all others. All cables terminate in a central closet in the basement and there is already an existing run for dishnetwork to the attic (plus several extra coax I left in place for future expansion).
> 
> ...


The tech won't use your Ethernet runs. They'll set you up with SWM/DECA.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

jgarveyATL said:


> I am waiting on the new HR24 receivers due out with MRV on 5/13. I don't have DTV service today so this will be a brand new install. What is the laundry list of what I need to ask the tech about when he comes to do the install?
> 
> I have 4 cat5e and 4 coax run to the 2 major TV locations, 2 cat5 and 2 coax run to all others. All cables terminate in a central closet in the basement and there is already an existing run for dishnetwork to the attic (plus several extra coax I left in place for future expansion).
> 
> ...


If you request MRV when you order, you'll get a SWiM install automatically. If the Hx24s are available in your area, you should get them. Minimum order for MRV is one HD receiver and one HD DVR, but you can upgrade when you order. If you get all Hx24s, you will only need one DECA for the broadband connection. Hopefully you are using the refer a friend option to get your friend and you $100 off.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> Your grandfathered free DVR service should have be gone already...unless you are the type that squeaks constantly to try and keep it removed.


Not the case at all.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> I don't follow "their rules", with my own work [it must meet my rules], but I also don't want the installer to get dinged, since he's just trying to do his job.


I absolutely agree, and I suspect most Techs are overworked, underpaid and undertrained.

I'm beginning to think I should just force the issue on the 9 tuners and have them install a SWM-E2 or SWiM-16, and run CAT5 to the one location that doesn't have Ethernet, rather than the hassle of DECA 'requirements'.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Since it's the month the service should cut over off of beta and I am currently in a test market, I called to order MRV service ONLY. No install needed.

Wendy (a very pleasant woman with a delightful Alabama accent) had to get info from supervisors (she left the call several times). When she returned I was told that there is no provision to "activate" the service per se and it should just keep working since I'm already functioning. 

So. It could be that us freeloaders using our own networks can use it as long as we keep our mouths shut and only those requiring an install are tracked and charged.

OR

Poor Wendy and her various supervisory types are making stuff up .

I'm thinking its the latter as the free beta opt in menu items should soon vanish and they can only be unlocked by a hit from DTV's computer or the proper keyword search.

Anyway I thanked Wendy and told her I said she could take the rest of the day off :grin:

I'm thinking the next firmware roll out will be the eye opener.

Anyway I'll call back late next week and repeat the request and see what the results are then.

Don "be nice if we could just freeload since we aren't supported but" Bolton


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

lugnutathome said:


> I'm thinking its the latter as the free beta opt in menu items should soon vanish and they can only be unlocked by a hit from DTV's computer* or the proper keyword search.*


That would be interesting...


----------



## jgarveyATL (Jun 1, 2006)

David Ortiz said:


> If you request MRV when you order, you'll get a SWiM install automatically. If the Hx24s are available in your area, you should get them. Minimum order for MRV is one HD receiver and one HD DVR, but you can upgrade when you order. If you get all Hx24s, you will only need one DECA for the broadband connection. Hopefully you are using the refer a friend option to get your friend and you $100 off.


Thanks for the explanation David. I'm ordering 2 HD DVRs and either 1 or 2 HD receivers. So will I need all 4 coax connections for the machine (2 for Sat feed, 1 for OTA antenna, 1 for DECA)? Am I screwed on boxes with only 2 coax per location?

Thanks also for reminder. I am using the $100/off option.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

jgarveyATL said:


> Thanks for the explanation David. I'm ordering 2 HD DVRs and either 1 or 2 HD receivers. So will I need all 4 coax connections for the machine (2 for Sat feed, 1 for OTA antenna, 1 for DECA)? Am I screwed on boxes with only 2 coax per location?
> 
> Thanks also for reminder. I am using the $100/off option.


SWM combines the 2 satellite feeds and the DECA together. You will have one coax line and that will go to the DECA then the receiver, or just to the receiver for Hx24 recievers, and the other coax can be used for OTA. That's what makes SWM so great!


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

In fairness, the clock doesn't really start until next week, and the number of us opted into the beta is probably a fraction of a fraction of a percent of D*customers... probably not a lot more than CEers. It's daunting enough understanding the new technology for folks doing MRV the 'right way' (i.e., DECA).

While it would be nice to hope they've thought through grandfathering the betas, it's understandable if they haven't. MRV is going to be _very_ popular IMHO, and the response may overwhelm D* for a while.

The voice of reason for a change :hurah:


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

jgarveyATL said:


> Thanks for the explanation David. I'm ordering 2 HD DVRs and either 1 or 2 HD receivers. So will I need all 4 coax connections for the machine (2 for Sat feed, 1 for OTA antenna, 1 for DECA)? Am I screwed on boxes with only 2 coax per location?
> 
> Thanks also for reminder. I am using the $100/off option.


OTA raises a bit of a red flag, especially if you want HR24s. If you ask for OTA capable boxes you may get HR20s, as the Hx21-24s don't have OTA tuners. The AM-21 is an OTA tuner addon available from DIRECTV that seamlessly adds OTA stations into the guide for Hx21-24s. The AM-21 is $50 from DIRECTV. Do you want all boxes to have OTA capability?


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Probably just wishful thinking on my part but...

Don "GIMMIEMYMRV? :lol:" BOlton


matt1124 said:


> That would be interesting...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't think the "how to do it" has been determined yet for DIY'rs ..


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Getting pretty close to the wire though for still undecided. Really desire no loss of service on this.

Don "happy to pay $3 I just want it to work with no interruptions" Bolton



Doug Brott said:


> I don't think the "how to do it" has been determined yet for DIY'rs ..


----------



## Moeman (May 16, 2007)

NR4P said:


> Since we had to opt-in for the beta, I suspect when the meter starts, a message of some sort will pop up or MRV will stop working and we will have to opt back in and agree to the charge. They know who has opted in and is using it.
> 
> Just a guess on my part.


A few weeks ago I got the following message on my HR21 when I hit the list button on my remote; "DirecTV Multiroom Beta has ended. DirecTV Multiroom must be authorized in order to share your playlist. To order call 1-800-DIRECTV"

Fortunately, I was receiving that message in error and a deauthorize/reauthorize of that receiver by the CSR allowed me to opt back into the MRV beta, but I would suspect we'll all be seeing a message very similar to that one in the near future.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

That's what I've been expecting would happen:nono:

Don "Was hoping to pre order to avoid that" Bolton



Moeman said:


> A few weeks ago I got the following message on my HR21 when I hit the list button on my remote; "DirecTV Multiroom Beta has ended. DirecTV Multiroom must be authorized in order to share your playlist. To order call 1-800-DIRECTV"
> 
> Fortunately, I was receiving that message in error and a deauthorize/reauthorize of that receiver by the CSR allowed me to opt back into the MRV beta, but I would suspect we'll all be seeing a message very similar to that one in the near future.


----------



## sungam (May 10, 2007)

Look for the beta to end on 5/20.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

I haven't been on this board a lot recently so please forgive my ignorance. 

I have been using MRV since it went in beta using my own network cables and setup. I have a 16 port multiswitch, no swm. And of course a network cable from my 2 HR20's to my router. Will MRV still work on my network should I opt in when the beta ends? Or would I need to get deca and swm? If I have to pay for it I will drop it, but I was just curious about my setup if I somehow fall thru the cracks or a sympathetic CSR will waive the monthly cost.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

mx6bfast said:


> I have been using MRV since it went in beta using my own network cables and setup. I have a 16 port multiswitch, no swm. And of course a network cable from my 2 HR20's to my router. Will MRV still work on my network should I opt in when the beta ends? Or would I need to get deca and swm? If I have to pay for it I will drop it, but I was just curious about my setup if I somehow fall thru the cracks or a sympathetic CSR will waive the monthly cost.


How they're going to handle the 'legacy Ethernet' MRV customers is the $64 question. But don't count on not paying the $3/month MRV fee if you want to keep MRV.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

mx6bfast said:


> I haven't been on this board a lot recently so please forgive my ignorance.
> 
> I have been using MRV since it went in beta using my own network cables and setup. I have a 16 port multiswitch, no swm. And of course a network cable from my 2 HR20's to my router. Will MRV still work on my network should I opt in when the beta ends? Or would I need to get deca and swm? If I have to pay for it I will drop it, but I was just curious about my setup if I somehow fall thru the cracks or a sympathetic CSR will waive the monthly cost.


The current answer is... You will pay $3/month for MRV regardless of how you have it connected.

Whether or not MRV is available over Ethernet without a SWiM/DECA installation is unknown. The answer is believed to be a yes, but there are conflicting reports/statements.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

dwcolvin said:


> How they're going to handle the 'legacy Ethernet' MRV customers is the $64 question. But don't count on not paying the $3/month MRV fee if you want to keep MRV.


Technically its the $149 question.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

BudShark said:


> Technically its the $149 question.


Indeed


----------



## ltrain20 (Dec 12, 2006)

I have an R15-100 which from reading other post/thread will be replaced by a DECA compatible DVR. 
I also have a HDVR2 - does anyone know if this will be replace as part of the $149 = 99+49 charges for installation.
The MRV will be nice to have an I think my wife will say this is the best $3 a month we spend.

I have HR20-700, HR20-100, HR22-100, R15-100 and the HDVR2.

One other question.
With the DECA can I multiplex (I think this is the term) my antenna to the Antenna in on the HR20s?


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

ltrain20 said:


> I have an R15-100 which from reading other post/thread will be replaced by a DECA compatible DVR.
> I also have a HDVR2 - does anyone know if this will be replace as part of the $149 = 99+49 charges for installation.
> The MRV will be nice to have an I think my wife will say this is the best $3 a month we spend.
> 
> ...


I think they will replace it as well.

No, you won't be able to diplex with DECA. What a shame


----------



## netraa (Mar 28, 2007)

ltrain20 said:


> I have an R15-100 which from reading other post/thread will be replaced by a DECA compatible DVR.
> I also have a HDVR2 - does anyone know if this will be replace as part of the $149 = 99+49 charges for installation.
> The MRV will be nice to have an I think my wife will say this is the best $3 a month we spend.
> 
> ...


From what I am understanding (I just went through training today and this hasn't gone 'live' yet here), the R15 will be replaced with a R16 (non deca compatible) or if you are a 1 in a 100 shot..... and all the tech has on his truck is an R22, which is deca compatible you'll get that. there is no commitment to making sure that all free upgrades are to DECA equipment, the free upgrades on SD equipment are only to SWiM equipment.

Officially, only HD equipment is supported in DECA with again, R22's being the oddball.

Because it was originally a HD IRD, the tivo will be replaced with a HDDVR as long as that unit hasn't already participated in the mpeg4 upgrade program.


----------



## ltrain20 (Dec 12, 2006)

Since I will only be using 1 cable now to Both HR20s can I put the antenna to the SWiM 16 and use the second cable to the box for the antenna. 


I really only need 1 cable to the HR-700 as the HR20-100 already has a line runnin to it.

I did not say before but all cables, antenna cable and cables from the Direct dish are homerunned to the same spot in the basement


----------



## ltrain20 (Dec 12, 2006)

netraa said:


> From what I am understanding (I just went through training today and this hasn't gone 'live' yet here), the R15 will be replaced with a R16 (non deca compatible) or if you are a 1 in a 100 shot..... and all the tech has on his truck is an R22, which is deca compatible you'll get that. there is no commitment to making sure that all free upgrades are to DECA equipment, the free upgrades on SD equipment are only to SWiM equipment.
> 
> Officially, only HD equipment is supported in DECA with again, R22's being the oddball.
> 
> Because it was originally a HD IRD, the tivo will be replaced with a HDDVR as long as that unit hasn't already participated in the mpeg4 upgrade program.


thanks for the info. I see from Robert E post he lists it that way but I did not read it correct.

May have to look at updgrading a receiver as the R15 location is the one which would be nice to have the MRV the most.

thanks for the help!


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

After some emails to the web contact for DTV support I got referred to an 800 number...

I got through to the Network Media Tech Support Group by calling the same number that was on my test market MRV notification sent 3/18/10 and by saying "add multi room viewing" at the voice prompt. The 800 DirectTTV number does not recognize that item as I discovered yesterday.

According to the representative, adding the service to my existing infrastructure is something they won't have provisioning to do till the Beta end date even though I am in a current test market. (right now the authorization is coming from the field installers apparently)

I was assured that at that time it could be done via a phone call and I inquired if his info was real or "POOMA"? (had to explain Pulled Out Of My A**):grin: he assured me that was not the case and we had a chuckle.

It looks at this point that the service will have to "break" in order to be "fixed" but that at least the Network Media Tech Support group IS aware we can run on our own networking and they expect to be able to authorize come free beta end date.

I know I'm in a minority here but having to react to a "service disconnect" is not the best customer service policy one could imagine.

Rather the service itself should advise it's got so much time left before the free trial expires and allow one to request authorization direct from the receiver and to note if installation is a requirement. A CSR could then take over and call the person back to schedule installation if required.

Seems odd as I'm offering them money and they refuse. Especially given I am in their test market area. Gotta love large corporate service entities.

Don "action is always preferable to reaction" Bolton


----------

